# which coffee to sell



## pergo (Feb 5, 2012)

hello

Im looking to refurb my cafes into nice coffee shops. ive been trying to push the coffee more and more the last few months but i feel the coffee i sell isnt the best. i want a good coffee that will get people talking but still reasonably priced. ive tried a few different types but there are so many out there im a bit stumped. can anyone recommend any i should try?

im based in glasgow


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Speak to local roasters Artisan Roast and Dear Green Coffee - both are on Facebook and can provide training (I think). But you have to play your part as well - decent equipment, setting and maintaining standards, etc.,

Where are your cafes?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Pergo

I like the idea of supporting local - it may resonate well with your customers.

What coffee do you serve now?

Will you be including staff training as part of the new release? Michael (funinacup) may be worth speaking to in this regard.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It would be nice to buy local (Artisan Roast) but Megan does like to vet her customers to make sure they have the necessary skills to use her product properly. Perhaps a bit irritating but actually a good thing as it doesn't matter which beans you buy if the barista making it doesn't have proper barista skills. Michael (funinacup) is your man.

Cost-wise, I found the price I was quoted by Artisan Roast a little expensive compared to other good roasters... just my experience. Have a look at James Gourmet Coffee. Their Formula 6 is generally very good IMO, and so is their wholesale price.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Pm sent - thanks









Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## thecoffeebuff (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Pergo,

I roast at Dear Green Coffee Roasters. Feel free to get in touch regarding supply. Blends can be created to suit your budget and quality and sustainability as well as freshness is always guaranteed! We also provide introductory barista training sessions on site to set you in the right direction for preparing espresso based drinks to WBC standards and to do justice to the coffee provided!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Organo Gold isn't coffee so don't call it that.

Also Organo Gold is some sort of pyramid scheme - don't get involved.


----------

